# Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one!



## David18 (May 9, 2013)

The battery used in the Stanley HID0109 flashlight was a "Sel" brand UN3-12. It is exceptionally hard to get and may even be obsolete. Some places that listed the battery were either out of stock or would not ship outside the US. (I think this battery was specific to the US, I have never heard of it outside the US.)

Anyway, I eventually found a "PowerStar" PS2.5-12 on eBay although only because, in desperation I searched for "side terminals" and "SLA". A search for UN3-12 or any of the part numbers below yielded no hits.

Also, the battery compartment in the light has no spare room and almost nothing else will fit in that space.

The original UN3-12 is also known under the following part numbers which I obtained from http://www.batterymart.com/p-sla-1039-12-volt-2-3-ah-sealed-lead-acid-battery.html

*This battery works with and replaces:*


*Black & Decker:* VEC1198 Weather Alert Radio/Lantern
*Diamec:* DM12-2.8P
*Dynamo:* Dynamo lantern power station with radio
*Husky:* HSK141HD, HSK142R
*Interstate Batteries:* ASLA1039
*Optronics:* Optronics Spotlight, Optronics A5312, Optronics A5512, Optronics A-5512B
*SEL:* CB3-12, SEL CP1230, SEL-CB3-12, SEL DMU12-3, SEL UN3-12
*Tandy:* CB3-12, Tandy CP1230, Tandy DMU12-3, Tandy UN3-12
*Vector:* Vector Stormtracker Lantern & Radio, 5140044-09, DMV12-3, VEC113, VEC119, VEC1198, VEC128, VEC137, VEC138, VEC141C, VEC142, VEC158, VEC184, VEC195, VEC248, VEC251, VEC255, VEC256, VEC258, VEC259

I hope this is useful for someone if any of these lights are still in use.


----------



## coconutz (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure my battery will eventually need replacing.


----------



## Dave_5280 (May 17, 2013)

My Stanley HID0109 stopped working after the second time I charged it. I only paid $15 for it on a Walmart close out sale. 

So maybe it just needs a new battery and I will give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## ARh1956 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for this. I had no idea I could get a battery for this.


----------



## mzil (Jun 23, 2013)

Mine wont charge so I found this thread by google. [I'm already a CPF member though] This battery is not easy to find, thanks, but I'm thinking at $30 for this odd batt, plus another ten to ship, maybe just buying a whole new HID0109 on Amazon for $63 shipped and using this one as a cigarette power cord powered _only _light, might make sense. [It gets me a new warranty too.] I rarely use the light but having to juice up the batt every 120 days, regardless of use, as the manual says, is _way_ too much maintenance for a guy like me. I wrote Baccus, the maker, and say "DO NOT USE OTHER CHEMISTRY BATTERIES!" Are they just covering their butts or is there really something about SLA batts that this light needs? P.S>The internal battn says 3 AH and the one you found says 2.3 AH, so it wont last as long I guess.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 23, 2013)

They are technically just covering their *** however, the 109 uses internal charging circuitry that wouldn't be compatible with anything other than SLA or AGM batteries. you could install a lipo but would require a separate charging system. I don't know where you're located but I've had no issues locating a replacement for OEM at "batteries plus" here in the states. If it's SLA or AGM, as long as voltage and dimensions are the same, should be no issues.


----------



## mzil (Jun 27, 2013)

I went to a Batteries Plus store and they didn't have the correct battery in stock, nor were they able to find it in their computer when I handed them the battery [and they even called a special "technical help line only for them".] They said it would take a day of research and would be a special order, so I thanked them for checking and left.


----------



## dkwHID (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

An exact replacement is available from BatterySpec.com (800) 727-8658 for $27.95 including shipping.

TR2.6-12 Tempest AGM SLA rechargeable battery $22.20
Talk to them on the phone and they'll use Flat Rate USPS on this small battery for $5.75 anywhere in the USA.

Don't be put off by their conservative 2.6Ah rating on this battery (instead of 3.0Ah). They use an average/life rating 
rather than a new_battery rating. There is little practical difference and no difference in terms of compatibility.
You will want to add 1/8" foam weatherstrip to the battery bottom to reduce rattle (same as on original battery).

http://www.batteryspec.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?action=link&product=315

The product they are shipping now is black instead of white (as if you care!)

I just installed one in a HID0109 and it was already recharged enough to provide full intensity.


----------



## mzil (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Lead acid batteries don't suit me because they self discharge over time and to add insult to injury they become broken from a deep discharge, so unless they are used in a product which self-monitors the voltage and then automatically charges a partially discharged state [like a lead acid battery in a car or a computer UPS is], simply leaving the product on a shelf without using it or monitoring the voltage, kills it over many months.

This design is fatally flawed from the get go, since the charger it comes with is not intelligent; leaving it plugged in passed the normal charge time is also bad (you do need to worry about "over charging" it). This design may work for people who use the product frequently or don't mind babying the battery every month or two even though they don't use the light that often, but it is not or me.


----------



## electromage (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

You could replace the battery with a LiPo, a 3S 3300mAh perhaps. You would need to separate the charging circuit and use a hobby charger to keep the cells balanced. You'd probably get better runtime too.


----------



## mzil (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Thanks, but that battery wouldn't fit inside, so it would either have to be tethered and carried on a belt pack (I'd have to fabricate or buy), or strap it to the exterior with kludgy cable zip ties, or something along those lines.


----------



## electromage (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Really? That must be a tiny odd battery in the Stanley. How long does it run with a fresh battery?


----------



## mzil (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

The battery you mentioned is 146x43x20mm. The battery compartment in the Stanley is fatter but can't accommodate such a length. Sorry, I don't know the run time.


----------



## Dr.Viper (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Stanley HID0109 is a product still being sold right?Just checked Amazon and it is still there - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U04MEY/?tag=cpf0b6-20 assumed that Stanley was a trusted brand and its spares will be available easily. Nice info that there are similar batteries that can fit the bill. Worrying as I have tens of flashlights with me, most of which i had collected over the years. The batteries could die any minute on them now.


----------



## mzil (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

After some deep research [notice exact battey model numbers are almost never disclosed in the advertisements; you need to research that in owner's manuals] I had thought at one point that I had found a lesser flashlight they made that used the same battery and had planned on buying it, just to get the battery and considered the extra flashlight as a bonus gift, but just to be sure I called Stanley and was informed that the owner's manual was now wrong and that they now ship that flashlight with a different, incompatible battery to mine. What this *really* tells me is they may change or update their specs at any given time within a production run, yet not bother to update the picky details in the online PDF owner's manuals.

For all I know they may have switched to a non-lead acid battery for this one or now at least include an intelligent charger. Otherwise I can't recommend this light to anyone who expects to use the flashlight infrequently. Having to baby the battery is a daunting task.


----------



## Skyline (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Thanks for the link to batteryspec.com. My son left my HID0109 light on and completely killed the original battery, although it had already been getting weak. The Tempest replacement went in perfectly, and gives about 10 minutes of run time. I don't recall how long it ran originally, but this seems less than before. Also, the light will only start after about 4 attempts. It'll blink on for a split second, then go out, with the red led in the back blinking. I think the Tempest replacement battery is not handling the current load on start up. Perhaps I got a defective battery?


----------



## mzil (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Battery for Stanley HID0109 - very hard to get but found one! (available online)*

Lead acid batts don't keep well on store shelves. They self "air discharge" over weeks/months time and to add insult to injury they are a type of chemistry which is harmed by deep discharging. Could be you got an old one which was on its last legs, sorry.


----------



## MisterTheory (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the battery information, this was extremely helpful to me.


----------

